# Banana Coulis



## cmdorkin (Aug 1, 2012)

Does anyone have a suggestion on how to make a banana coulis.  I'm not at making coulis and rather stuck on how to do so for this fruit.  Any direction would be most grateful!

Catherine


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am directing you away from trying to make a banana coulis.

You're welcome.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Straight up banana will be a challenge it doesn't have enough moisture and cutting with water won't really make it tasty.   It also has that nasty habit of turning brown/black with exposure to air.

Now if you ... cut with coconut milk or almost any other high moisture fruit juice and you can make all sorts of great things.

What are you thinking of pairing it with?  

That will help generate more responses.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

cut with a bit of corn syrup, or simple syrup,citric acid and drop yellow color, so it still taste like bananna


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

There is a reason why banana coulis is not so popular. (I hear you Chef Dave)

Trying to get the color and taste right is a different story

You need the citric acid to stop the color from changing but I also find it changes the taste of it, therefore depending individual taste, may need to enhance it with pure banana extract to make the banana taste pop. I believe that a true coulis is not all doctored up.

As for the color, as Ed said, yellow food color.

More info : banana coulis - concerns with color and flavor

Petals.


----------



## cmdorkin (Aug 1, 2012)

I am pairing it with a chocolate peanut butter mousse with banana ice cream.

I will try cutting it with corn syrup.  Thanks for the help!

C.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

1 - Chocolate Peanut Butter Mousse 

2 - Banana Ice Cream 

=

3 - Banana Cream Coulis

Cut the banana with a bit of half and half, less amount of booze of choice, squeeze of lime or sour orange for some acidity and maybe colour, then adjust sweetness and maybe add a pinch of salt.

You need the alcohol to help blend the flavours -some of them dissolve in water and some in alcohol.  Without it the dish will taste flat.

It's a cold dish so you need the salt as a flavour enhancer but it shouldn't taste salty.

You want the 'coulis' to be the bridge between the two other elements.  (it's not really a true coulis but it is close enough)

It should be fairly thick but with banana, you won't have to reduce it much, it should be sweet but not cloying, a touch of salt to pull the flavours from the chocolate, peanut and banana.

----

Just the first idea that came to me... let me know what you think.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Does it have to be a coulis? 

A really nice kind of sauce that i use for things like ice cream or french toast is based on butter, brown sugar, a little lime juice, cooked slowly, a bit of water, and cut up bananas, that you cook in the sauce.  They become almost transparent, and you could also puree it or pass it through a fine sieve after if you want to drizzle it like a sauce.  The color is golden and beautiful.  I think the lime might prevent blackening but i'm not sure.  The brown sugar contributes to the color too, i think


----------

